# just won a silver Myrtle Beach for $449 +closing. Why so cheap? [Ultimate Occupancy?]



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 6, 2013)

I really never understood why there silver MOW OFs sell so cheap. So maybe I'm missing something. I really bought it to use down the road because it matches up with my gold GO OFs but for the next 5 years I'd like to break even on the rentals. 

This first year I don't expect to get a good year and may not be able to rent but I'm assuming if I can get week 37 that would be a unit that could rent for MF+. At least that's what I'm hoping. 

So why do these silvers go so cheap?


----------



## Janette (Oct 6, 2013)

Someone wanted to get rid of it. Has it passes ROFR yet? That is the problem with really cheap weeks.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 6, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I really never understood why there silver MOW OFs sell so cheap. So maybe I'm missing something. I really bought it to use down the road because it matches up with my gold GO OFs but for the next 5 years I'd like to break even on the rentals.
> 
> This first year I don't expect to get a good year and may not be able to rent but I'm assuming if I can get week 37 that would be a unit that could rent for MF+. At least that's what I'm hoping.
> 
> So why do these silvers go so cheap?






Who wants to go to Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head during Silver Season ?

That's why the purchase value is so low!   



.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 6, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I really bought it to use down the road because it matches up with my gold GO OFs but for the next 5 years I'd like to break even on the rentals.



Are you buying it 5 years before you plan to use it because you have good reason to believe that silver season prices will materially rise during this time period?  Otherwise plopping down earnest money today to break even for several years is a peculiar proposition.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 6, 2013)

*You pai $5,000 too much*

I agree with comments above:  Who would ever want to go to HHI or Myrtle in Silver season and why would you buy a week five years before you need it.  This is a classic case of cheaper to rent than own  The silver season weeks are always available as II Getaways for $400 to $600.  This is around half the cost of maintenance fees.  The Silver week are also really easy to rent on the TUG last minute rentals or Classifieds.  

Maybe this can educate others:  Go Big( Platinum, maybe a MGO Gold) or rent for less than maintenance.

Not to mention you can rent two months ahead and owning requires plan ahead.

I am on record that most $1 weeks are a bad purchase.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2013)

Why are all Marriott silver and bronze weeks so cheap? The problem is that they silver and bronze weeks are in places that are very seasonal. Meaning they are not year round destinations. Silver and bronze seasons are very low demand and these weeks can, as others indicate, be picked up via getaways for less than MFs.

Something else that Ocean Watch has working against it, from a trading standpoint, is that it doesn't lock off.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 6, 2013)

SunandFun83 said:


> I agree with comments above:  Who would ever want to go to HHI or Myrtle in Silver season and why would you buy a week five years before you need it.  This is a classic case of cheaper to rent than own  The silver season weeks are always available as II Getaways for $400 to $600.  This is around half the cost of maintenance fees.  The Silver week are also really easy to rent on the TUG last minute rentals or Classifieds.
> 
> Maybe this can educate others:  Go Big( Platinum, maybe a MGO Gold) or rent for less than maintenance.
> 
> ...


A Grande Ocean OF Gold unit will sell for $7k or so. These cover the same weeks so and this is OF as well so unless someone tells me the weather is dramatically different I think this is a great buy. 

I seriously doubt you're getting a MOW Sept OF week on a getaway. I'd have to see that be believe it. Maybe a GV but I wouldn't want that anyway.

Looking at Redweek rentals are clearly over MFs for OF and OS units so I'm fairly confident it will rent. Heck my Monarch week 40 rents each and every year for MF+ so why wouldn't a week 37-40 MOW OF do the same if not better? My hunch is it will and I know a thing or two about renting Marriott OF units.

I paid in total counting the closing $750 for an Marriott OF unit that I think in the long run will be well worth it. My only question is there something undesirable about going to MB in Sept that I don't know about? I've read a few other posts that say it is the same as HHI so if that is the case then I know I made a good decision because the weather in HHI in Sept/early Oct is awesome.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 6, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> A Grande Ocean OF Gold unit will sell for $7k or so. These cover the same weeks so and this is OF as well so unless someone tells me the weather is dramatically different I think this is a great buy.
> 
> I seriously doubt you're getting a MOW Sept OF week on a getaway. I'd have to see that be believe it. Maybe a GV but I wouldn't want that anyway.
> 
> ...



Still trying to understand the rationale. I realize it is not your question, but assuming you clear enough over five years to make a wash out of the purchase price, why would you not simply wait five years to purchase? Do you suspect that silver weeks will appreciate in resale value, or that Marriott will offer to buy back weeks for more than they could ROFR them?


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 6, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Still trying to understand the rationale. I realize it is not your question, but assuming you clear enough over five years to make a wash out of the purchase price, why would you not simply wait five years to purchase? Do you suspect that silver weeks will appreciate in resale value, or that Marriott will offer to buy back weeks for more than they could ROFR them?



I'm guessing it has something to do with the title of the thread_..."*just won a* silver Myrtle Beach OF for $449 plus closing. Why so cheap?".  _

IMO, there is a big difference between the mindset of someone who "wins" things on eBay and that of someone who "purchases" things on eBay.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 6, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Still trying to understand the rationale. I realize it is not your question, but assuming you clear enough over five years to make a wash out of the purchase price, why would you not simply wait five years to purchase? Do you suspect that silver weeks will appreciate in resale value, or that Marriott will offer to buy back weeks for more than they could ROFR them?



The rationale is best case scenario is it rents for MF + $600 every year and worse case I can't rent and have to give it to family or friends for a few years until I can use.   My guess is looking at Redweek and knowing that my other SC fall weeks rent for MF+ I believe it will rent for MF +$300 or so.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 6, 2013)

The big value to me and I think to the potential renters is the OF view. If you don't own one and have never tried to rent one you wouldn't know that they always command a premium so I think I should do quite well with this.

Even if it were OS I would've passed but an OF unit for that cheap is hard to pass up, especially because it matches with our other SC fall weeks.

I really look forward to when we can use the week.  We now have 2 GO Gold OF, this MOW OF and a week 40 Monarch so I can see us getting week 37 then using GO for 38 and 39 and then the week 40 at the Monarch for a nice month in SC during what I think is the best time of year to be in HHI and hopefully MB, Sept into early Oct.


----------



## jeffwill (Oct 7, 2013)

Kinda think this will be the last post.  You've fully rationalized why you bought it, so why ask what other people think ?  

Pay your MF's, rent It (?), and enjoy it.  I like silver season as well.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 7, 2013)

jeffwill said:


> Kinda think this will be the last post.  You've fully rationalized why you bought it, so why ask what other people think ?
> 
> Pay your MF's, rent It (?), and enjoy it.  I like silver season as well.



I'm asking because I'm wondering if I'm missing something as I don't know anything about MB in the mid-Sept-Mid Oct and MOW has a very strange calendar than all of the other Marriott SC resorts.

You appear to own SC resorts what is weeks 37-40 in your system? Gold or silver?


----------



## momeason (Oct 7, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm asking because I'm wondering if I'm missing something as I don't know anything about MB in the mid-Sept-Mid Oct and MOW has a very strange calendar than all of the other Marriott SC resorts.
> 
> You appear to own SC resorts what is weeks 37-40 in your system? Gold or silver?



I live a couple of hours from MB and mid September is very nice if you want to use the week yourself. Until mid October, the weather can be great and the water is warm. Of course, there is a small chance of a hurricane, it really is a small chance on any given week.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 7, 2013)

I think for using it yourselves, it's a great buy. However, don't count on renting for more than the M/F even it's an ocean front week. Once the school starts, the rental potential decreases dramatically...


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 7, 2013)

Personally, I think it is a steal. Mid Sept & October are great times to be in MB. Temps are mild and there are less people on the beach. 

The main reason golf fees are reduce during this time frame.  That is one person opinion only.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Oct 7, 2013)

I pick up Ocean Watch silver weeks as getaways for under $400.

It's a crapshoot on view.  I've had Ocean Front, Ocean Side, and Garden View.  It's nice to get Ocean Front, but it's nicer to not have maintenance fees.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 7, 2013)

It's a great time to be in MB so you should have absolutely no problems renting it for MF+.

Weather usually stays very nice up until about the middle of Oct. Shoot, it's been in the high 80's for the last week where we live and that's 3 hrs NE of MB.

Who wants to go to MB in Silver season? Lots of people that don't like large crowds. Empty nesters who are happy the kids are gone and back to school. Golfers!

I think you made a great purchase that will more than pay for itself in the long run. Enjoy


----------



## EKniager (Oct 7, 2013)

Let us know how the ROFR goes.  Interested to see how the new "Marriott" reacts to this transaction.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 7, 2013)

Since this is silver season it means the demand is not as high as at some other times.  To be assured of renting, demand needs to be high and the price competitive.

I would not take the asking prices on RedWeek when making a business decision. 

These will still be around in 5 years when you're ready to use it.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 7, 2013)

Pens_Fan said:


> I pick up Ocean Watch silver weeks as getaways for under $400.
> 
> It's a crapshoot on view.  I've had Ocean Front, Ocean Side, and Garden View.  It's nice to get Ocean Front, but it's nicer to not have maintenance fees.



Is that a Sept silver OF week for $400? More likely its a November OF for $400. If not then it certainly was a mistake but again, Sept OF to me should mean a rental of more than MF. Time will tell.  The first year will be a true test because I assume I'll get stuck with a bad week so that may be a give away.


----------



## kjd (Oct 7, 2013)

An MGO silver season on HHI is a pretty good trader.  So much so that we have never stayed in the unit.  As far as going to HHI during the Silver season it's a great time to go.  I hope that people keep telling others that it's awful so people will stay away.  

You avoid all of those crowds during the busy times and have a better selection to trade for. The island can be a traffic nightmare during season.  We traded a one bedroom for a three bedroom SurfWatch at Thanksgiving this year. Can't do that during high season on Hilton Head.


----------



## cory30 (Oct 7, 2013)

I think as long as you can get week 37 or 38 consistently your plan should work pretty well. As a multiple week owner the 13 month window should certainly be to your advantage here. Unless a reservation has already been made for 2014 next years usage may be one that you allow family to use.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 7, 2013)

kjd said:


> An MGO silver season on HHI is a pretty good trader.  So much so that we have never stayed in the unit.  As far as going to HHI during the Silver season it's a great time to go.  I hope that people keep telling others that it's awful so people will stay away.
> 
> You avoid all of those crowds during the busy times and have a better selection to trade for. The island can be a traffic nightmare during season.  We traded a one bedroom for a three bedroom SurfWatch at Thanksgiving this year. Can't do that during high season on Hilton Head.



Silver on HHI is not the same as Silver at MOW. Silver at MOW covers 5-8, 37-48. Silver at MGO covers 5-12, 44-48, 51-52. Silver weeks 37-43 are Gold at HHI. These weeks at both locations run about the same TDI, which is around the middle.

I agree that Silver at MOW is a bit undervalued due to it covering 37-43. People get hung up on the label "Silver" and stop right there. It's similar to a Silver at Ocean Pointe being the same as Gold at Beach Place and covering some platinum weeks at Oceana Palms right next door.


----------



## Deej82 (Oct 7, 2013)

OK this one hits home for me. I own 2 silver OS weeks at OW... bought them pre-TUG (sadly) and pre-construction.  I have consistently been able to use 13 month window to get concurrent/consecutive week 37/38... some years different check-in days but something.  It really is a beautiful time at MB since school is back in but it's still warm out.  I have been able to rent consistently at about $200-$250 over MF as well... some through Redweek and some to co-workers and friends.

If I had to do it all over again...  

+Resale.. obviously!! 
+OceanSide is a great view but I would have bought OF, especially when renting off-peak season.
+Even week 37 is a crappy trader.. I've been very disappointed with what it will pull, especially since there's no lockoff.
+DC enrollment was more depressing since it only gives 1600 points per week, pricing it >$0.60 per pt/MF..ugh (not a problem for new resale though)
+Would have bought a better season even though Sept is nice, Gold/Plat has a lot more rental value for the MF, and now as our family grows would be better home-use options.

Take it for what you will.  Awesome resort. We love it as a home-use unit or one we give/rent to family/friends.  I'm working other options to get more DC points and not use these for DC in the long-run.

Thanks..D.J.


----------



## jeffwill (Oct 7, 2013)

Lot of good comments since I was last here. 

 We will be in HH from Oct. 26 to Nov. 23rd.  The golf is great, the beach can be brisk but soothing, the happy hours beckon, and the bike riding is prime.

 I HAVE rented extra weeks for friends at less than my MF's.  Whatever you get-- use it and enjoy.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 7, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Silver on HHI is not the same as Silver at MOW. Silver at MOW covers 5-8, 37-48. Silver at MGO covers 5-12, 44-48, 51-52. Silver weeks 37-43 are Gold at HHI. These weeks at both locations run about the same TDI, which is around the middle.
> 
> I agree that Silver at MOW is a bit undervalued due to it covering 37-43. People get hung up on the label "Silver" and stop right there. It's similar to a Silver at Ocean Pointe being the same as Gold at Beach Place and covering some platinum weeks at Oceana Palms right next door.



I noticed this also about OP and watch out for those as well. I'm fairly certain any Marriott  *Gold OF unit* will rent at MF+, some renting for $900 over MFs and others $200.

Take for instance GO Gold OF units. A week 35 when its before Labor Day can rent for $2000, because some are perceiving it as a platinum week, but that same unit reserved for week 44 will rent for about $1400-$1500.

So it stands to reason any silver OF week that some may perceive as more like a gold will rent also well.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 7, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I noticed this also about OP and watch out for those as well. I'm fairly certain any Marriott  *Gold OF unit* will rent at MF+, some renting for $900 over MFs and others $200.
> 
> Take for instance GO Gold OF units. A week 35 when its before Labor Day can rent for $2000, because some are perceiving it as a platinum week, but that same unit reserved for week 44 will rent for about $1400-$1500.
> 
> So it stands to reason any silver OF week that some may perceive as more like a gold will rent also well.



Exactly. Renters don't care what season label the week is attached to. They want a certain week and they will have to pay market to get it. The same is true in II. II does not have the Marriott "seasons" programmed into their system. Their formula is based on the specific week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2013)

Joe, Did you win one of the Sumday Vacations auctions that were out there. I see two recently completed auctions for MOW both from Sumday. The problem I see with the auctions is that the view isn't listed anywhere. If one is astute enough, they could use the legal description information to look up and determine the actual view of the unit. Is that how you validated the auction you won was for an OF unit? With UO at Ocean Watch, relying on the unit numbers in the auction isn't enough.

Perhaps the lack of view information in the listing led to lower final bids?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 7, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Joe, Did you win one of the Sumday Vacations auctions that were out there. I see two recently completed auctions for MOW both from Sumday. The problem I see with the auctions is that the view isn't listed anywhere. If one is astute enough, they could use the legal description information to look up and determine the actual view of the unit. Is that how you validated the auction you won was for an OF unit? With UO at Ocean Watch, relying on the unit numbers in the auction isn't enough.
> 
> Perhaps the lack of view information in the listing led to lower final bids?


Yes I did. I'm assuming the unit number is correct as it is specifically referenced. If it is, then I've confirmed with Marriott its a OF unit. I'm looking to confirm before I make payment because as I said I'm only interested in OF. I'll let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Yes I did. I'm assuming the unit number is correct as it is specifically referenced. If it is, then I've confirmed with Marriott its a OF unit. I'm looking to confirm before I make payment because as I said I'm only interested in OF. I'll let everyone know what I find out.



Be sure to verify, and see the estoppel. As you probably know, Ultimate Occupancy at Ocean Watch can mean you can't always rely on the unit number to verify view. You have to see the deed.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 8, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Yes I did. I'm assuming the unit number is correct as it is specifically referenced. If it is, then I've confirmed with Marriott its a OF unit. I'm looking to confirm before I make payment because as I said I'm only interested in OF. I'll let everyone know what I find out.



Both of the MOW Silver weeks on Sumday's site specified "Ocean View". I know from experience that they make clerical errors on their site as well as ebay regarding unit numbers, views, and floating weeks because they copy paste from previous listings. So far I have found the legal at the bottom of the listing on the site to be accurate but I also call them to verify if there are contradictions.

EDIT: The unit number does appear to be correct, or at least consistent, but the Sumday listing does specify OV.


----------



## jme (Oct 8, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Both of the MOW Silver weeks on Sumday's site specified "Ocean View". I know from experience that they make clerical errors on their site as well as ebay regarding unit numbers, views, and floating weeks because they copy paste from previous listings. So far I have found the legal at the bottom of the listing on the site to be accurate but I also call them to verify if there are contradictions.
> 
> EDIT: The unit number does appear to be correct, or at least consistent, but the Sumday listing does specify OV.



Ocean View, for the record, means the top floors of the two back buildings, Pine and Maple. The first 7 or 8 floors in each bldg are Garden View. Ocean View is certainly not Oceanfront or even Oceanside.  There have been numerous threads in the past ---- the view designations at MOW are confusing given the "ultimate occupancy" issue there, and how the villas were sold.





.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 8, 2013)

jme said:


> Ocean View, for the record, means the top floors of the two back buildings, Pine and Maple. The first 7 or 8 floors in each bldg are Garden View. Ocean View is certainly not Oceanfront or even Oceanside.  There have been numerous threads in the past ---- the view designations at MOW are confusing given the "ultimate occupancy" issue there, and how the villas were sold.



I am almost certain that 3074 is Ocean View and not Ocean Front because this same unit number was sold on myresortnetwork where it was also listed as "Ocean View".


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am almost certain that 3074 is Ocean View and not Ocean Front because this same unit number was sold on myresortnetwork where it was also listed as "Ocean View".



But as others have said, with Ultimate Occupancy being a possible factor the unit number on a deed for an Ocean Watch* week may mean nothing.  If the OF designation was verified for Joe by Owner Modifications then it's probably correct (but I'd still hold out for the estoppel.)  If it was verified by calling the resort then the verification is useless because the resort personnel don't know which deeds are affected.

*As far as we know Ocean Watch and SurfWatch are the only two resorts which were sold during the pre-construction phase with some deeds having "Ultimate Occupancy" views.  With those that were, the original deeds were written with amendments that specifically reference the UO provision and terms.  As said, only Owner Modifications can verify which deeds and the terms for each.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 8, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> But as others have said, with Ultimate Occupancy being a possible factor the unit number on a deed for an Ocean Watch* week may mean nothing.  If the OF designation was verified for Joe by Owner Modifications then it's probably correct (but I'd still hold out for the estoppel.)  If it was verified by calling the resort then the verification is useless because the resort personnel don't know which deeds are affected.
> 
> *As far as we know Ocean Watch and SurfWatch are the only two resorts which were sold during the pre-construction phase with some deeds having "Ultimate Occupancy" views.  With those that were, the original deeds were written with amendments that specifically reference the UO provision and terms.  As said, only Owner Modifications can verify which deeds and the terms for each.



That is very interesting.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2013)

All the units @ MOW are 2 bedrooms units and I believed anything above the seventh floor  you can see the ocean. 

Just sit back and enjoy the resort.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 8, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am almost certain that 3074 is Ocean View and not Ocean Front because this same unit number was sold on myresortnetwork where it was also listed as "Ocean View".


Unless I was given bad information from Marriott twice it should be OF. I called the resort directly twice and was told that anything in the 3000 bldg is OF.

Still awaiting confirmation from the seller.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 8, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> If the OF designation was verified for Joe by *Owner Modifications *then it's probably correct (but I'd still hold out for the estoppel.)
> 
> If it was verified by calling the *resort* then the verification is useless because the resort personnel don't know which deeds are affected.





MOXJO7282 said:


> I called the *resort* directly twice and was told that anything in the 3000 bldg is OF.



I see a potential disconnect.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 8, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> I see a potential disconnect.



Confirmed with Marriott Owner's modification that it is indeed OF. Now I wish I would've bought the other one they were selling also.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 8, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Confirmed with Marriott Owner's modification that it is indeed OF. Now I wish I would've bought the other one they were selling also.



Its always a good feeling to find out you bought what you thought you were buying.  Congrats!


----------



## jont (Oct 8, 2013)

Joe
Knowing what a savvy tugger you are I seriously doubt you have overlooked something. The early fall silver weeks are a great time to be there and if in not mistaken, its also a great time for golfing. Just be sure you indeed have a OF unit. As others have said, the unit on the deed does not always reflect the view. When I bought my ocean VIEW unit during the pre-construction period, they assigned a unit in one of the built buildings, not the back ones because they were not built yet. But they made it very clear my unit was a Ocean View.Its just something you should be very sure of. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## cory30 (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad to hear you got confirmation from Marriott Owner Modifications as that (and an estoppel) is really the only way you can be sure. I owned an Ocean View unit that was deeded as unit #3031/Oceanfront but had an ultimate occupancy of Ocean View.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 8, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Confirmed with Marriott Owner's modification that it is indeed OF. Now I wish I would've bought the other one they were selling also.



The unit number or the deeded ownership? I know this same unit number, Gold Season, sold as Ocean View. It is sounding like the unit itself is Ocean Front but some ownerships have ultimate occupancy of OV. That department would definitely know unless you were asking them about the unit number.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 8, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The unit number or the deeded ownership? I know this same unit number, Gold Season, sold as Ocean View. It is sounding like the unit itself is Ocean Front but some ownerships have ultimate occupancy of OV. That department would definitely know unless you were asking them about the unit number.



HOLD THE DAMN PHONE!! Thanks for continuing to cast doubt because as a result I called  Marriott Owner's Mod Dept again and sure enough it is an OV. 

Very disappointed the first Owner's Mod rep gave me bad info even after I preseed him about OU and he seemed so certain. That misinformation almost cost me a lot of hassle because I was just about to push the pay button and who knows how the seller would have reacted if I asked for refund.

I did call the seller, explained the situation and offered to pay any fees they incurred but they said "no harm no foul" so that was refreshing.   

Sorry I wasted everyone's time responding to my inquiry.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> HOLD THE DAMN PHONE!! Thanks for continuing to cast doubt because as a result I called  Marriott Owner's Mod Dept again and sure enough it is an OV.
> 
> Very disappointed the first Owner's Mod rep gave me bad info even after I preseed him about OU and he seemed so certain. That misinformation almost cost me a lot of hassle because I was just about to push the pay button and who knows how the seller would have reacted if I asked for refund.
> 
> ...



It's great that you found out before the point of no return, and I really don't think that you wasted anybody's time.  Ultimate Occupancy can be a considerable wrinkle for both Ocean Watch and SurfWatch resales, and it's not a bad thing to be reminded of that every once in a while.  Special mention should be made here of dioxide's first mention of UO.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad that you were able to verify before sending over the money. Aren't tuggers great? So nice to see we are not only helping the new comers, but old timers as well


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 8, 2013)

Great thread.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 8, 2013)

Fyi on Sumday. If you see something on ebay it means it is also listed on their website. Sometimes their site lists more info, which in this case was the view. 

They only put listings on ebay if they don't sell on the site. It is interesting because sometimes after not selling for weeks it goes to ebay where it ends at a higher price. This happened on a New Orleans timeshare that recently ended. It was on the site at $699 all in for a few weeks and then ended on ebay at $709.26 all in.

Jeff Brown from Sumday is top notch and also a regular on TUG when there are Sumday issues posted. You would have had no trouble getting a refund.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2013)

A related FYI -

As said, Ultimate Occupancy is only an issue with Ocean Watch and SurfWatch weeks, but not every one of those weeks.  There's a simple first step to determine without involving Owner Modifications if a specific week may be subject to Ultimate Occupancy.

If you're dealing with an original* owner as the seller, the week's designation in his/her my-vacationclub account will have two views attached to it.  Our two direct-purchase SurfWatch weeks show in our account as, "Oceanside/Gardenview" and "Oceanvista/Gardenview."  They are oceanside and oceanvista, respectively.  (But if I'm remembering correctly from past UO threads on TUG, the first/second place order of the views isn't always an indicator of what the week actually is.)

So if you or the seller's rep can ask the original owner to check his/her account, you'll know right away that UO is in play if the owner says s/he sees two view designations.  Then you can get Owner Modifications involved immediately to verify the view.  If the seller sees only one view designation in his/her account, UO isn't in play.

*I don't remember either if the two-view designation follows a week through its lifetime.  If any Ocean Watch or SurfWatch owners who bought a resale with an UO provision want to check their accounts and tell us what they see, that'd be great.


----------



## cory30 (Oct 8, 2013)

At least in my case the two-view designation did follow through on my resale purchase. My MVC account showed Oceanfront/OceanView.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't think I'll ever understand the Marriott system! I bought two gold weeks that were deeded to the 5th and 6th floor of the Pines bldg. I thought great, close to the Woodsy Pool for my GS! One is Oceanside/Gardenview and the other is Oceanside/Oceanview. Imagine my surprise when we made our first trip and were informed we could only stay in the Conch or Scallop bldgs because they in fact are considered the only Oceanside units? We even asked to be moved to the back bldgs with no success. Oh well, we're over it now and just tote our stuff back there everyday. Marriott is a strange animal.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2013)

cory30 said:


> At least in my case the two-view designation did follow through on my resale purchase. My MVC account showed Oceanfront/OceanView.





Bucky said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand the Marriott system! I bought two gold weeks that were deeded to the 5th and 6th floor of the Pines bldg. I thought great, close to the Woodsy Pool for my GS! One is Oceanside/Gardenview and the other is Oceanside/Oceanview. Imagine my surprise when we made our first trip and were informed we could only stay in the Conch or Scallop bldgs because they in fact are considered the only Oceanside units? We even asked to be moved to the back bldgs with no success. Oh well, we're over it now and just tote our stuff back there everyday. Marriott is a strange animal.



These two prove it enough for me, that the two-view designation follows an UO week for its lifetime.  So that simple trick to ask the seller to check the unit designation in his/her my-vacationclub.com account works for resales, too.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bucky said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand the Marriott system! I bought two gold weeks that were deeded to the 5th and 6th floor of the Pines bldg. I thought great, close to the Woodsy Pool for my GS! One is Oceanside/Gardenview and the other is Oceanside/Oceanview. Imagine my surprise when we made our first trip and were informed we could only stay in the Conch or Scallop bldgs because they in fact are considered the only Oceanside units? We even asked to be moved to the back bldgs with no success. Oh well, we're over it now and just tote our stuff back there everyday. Marriott is a strange animal.


What I was told today was the first view listed in the designation " Oceanside/Oceanview" is the OU, so that is why you own Oceanside units. I also have a "Oceanfront/Gardenview"  that is an OF OU.


----------



## GregT (Oct 8, 2013)

Joe,

I'm glad you got the info you needed, but I'm sorry for you because I can tell you wanted the Silver OF for cheap.   I hope another one comes along that is legitimate and that you pick it up.

Better luck next time????

Best,

Greg


----------



## m61376 (Oct 9, 2013)

Great thread! Who ever said you can't teach an old dog new tricks ? Sorry it worked out that way for you Joe, but not as sorry as you'd be if you found out after the fact and weren't able to get the rental rates you expected in the short-term or use in the long-term.

Guess we know what you'll be scouring Ebay for....


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 9, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> HOLD THE DAMN PHONE!! Thanks for continuing to cast doubt because as a result I called  Marriott Owner's Mod Dept again and sure enough it is an OV.
> 
> Very disappointed the first Owner's Mod rep gave me bad info even after I preseed him about OU and he seemed so certain. That misinformation almost cost me a lot of hassle because I was just about to push the pay button and who knows how the seller would have reacted if I asked for refund.
> 
> ...



The problem here is that the seller did not list the view on in their auction. That may end up explaining the original question "why so cheap".


----------



## JeffBrown (Oct 11, 2013)

*Well, Maybe*



dioxide45 said:


> The problem here is that the seller did not list the view on in their auction. That may end up explaining the original question "why so cheap".



Just so you know the whole story, we didn't claim a view within the listing because we ran into the same problem during verification.  The resort kept giving us conflicting information.  So, we weren't trying to mis-represent but we just weren't going to say for sure what it was.

Jeff
Sumday Vacations


----------



## swaits (Oct 12, 2013)

JeffBrown said:


> Just so you know the whole story, we didn't claim a view within the listing because we ran into the same problem during verification.  The resort kept giving us conflicting information.  So, we weren't trying to mis-represent but we just weren't going to say for sure what it was.



I for one really appreciate your candid and forthright response in the forums!


----------



## Dean (Oct 13, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> HOLD THE DAMN PHONE!! Thanks for continuing to cast doubt because as a result I called  Marriott Owner's Mod Dept again and sure enough it is an OV.
> 
> Very disappointed the first Owner's Mod rep gave me bad info even after I preseed him about OU and he seemed so certain. That misinformation almost cost me a lot of hassle because I was just about to push the pay button and who knows how the seller would have reacted if I asked for refund.
> 
> ...


You're probably better off anyway.  Even for OF I doubt you would have had enough rental income to justify fooling with it and the risks involved for the next 5 yrs even cherry picking the weeks to rent.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 13, 2013)

JeffBrown said:


> Just so you know the whole story, we didn't claim a view within the listing because we ran into the same problem during verification.  The resort kept giving us conflicting information.  So, we weren't trying to mis-represent but we just weren't going to say for sure what it was.
> 
> Jeff
> Sumday Vacations



I appreciate you taking the time to respond to TUG concerns.  I'm wondering, now that you know how to confirm (through the owners' accounts) the Ultimate Occupancy provision/possibility with Ocean Watch and SurfWatch Marriott Weeks, if you'll do so before listing any of your future eBay auctions?


----------



## JeffBrown (Oct 14, 2013)

*?*



SueDonJ said:


> I appreciate you taking the time to respond to TUG concerns.  I'm wondering, now that you know how to confirm (through the owners' accounts) the Ultimate Occupancy provision/possibility with Ocean Watch and SurfWatch Marriott Weeks, if you'll do so before listing any of your future eBay auctions?



I hate to admit it....but I often use TUG materials, research or conversation strings to get to information and I preach it to my crew all the time.  I currently have a staff of 25 and there is just too much information that's constantly changing for us to keep up with every single resort, their nuances and constantly changing rules.  We try and we constantly strive to do better so hopefully that will be the case in the future.

Jeff 
Sumday


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 14, 2013)

JeffBrown said:


> I hate to admit it....but I often use TUG materials, research or conversation strings to get to information ...



Why would you hate to admit this?  As a person who is trying to run a business properly you must get the most reliable info you can and if it happens to be here, then 3 cheers for TUG.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 14, 2013)

JeffBrown said:


> I hate to admit it....but I often use TUG materials, research or conversation strings to get to information and I preach it to my crew all the time.  I currently have a staff of 25 and there is just too much information that's constantly changing for us to keep up with every single resort, their nuances and constantly changing rules.  We try and we constantly strive to do better so hopefully that will be the case in the future.
> 
> Jeff
> Sumday



I think it's great you're using TUG, and contributing to it!  The info you share is as valuable as anything that comes from the rest of us.  Knowing that you take the time to try to search out info that you don't know, only makes you a better timeshare player IMO.


----------

